# Joint Commission Documentation Standards



## LadyAg (Jan 18, 2012)

I am studying for the CPMA exam and can't find any information online regarding joint commission documentation.  On the JCAHO website, you have to purchase $$$ what you need.  Does anyone know anywhere these particular guidelines can be found?

Thanks!


----------

